# Fence Stain/Sealant



## JMGP (Jan 19, 2006)

Use a High Quality product for your application.... DO NOT use what you stated you planned on using...

I recommend using Cabot's "Clear Solution"... if you want to keep the natural look of your cedar fence... 


If you are using the Wagner Sprayer make sure you watch how you apply the material... you will need to go slow (so enough materials is applied)and make sure you over lap as you go... if you go to fast or dont over lap... it will not seal properly and/or look all blochy... 

I recommend using a pump sprayer to apply the material...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ditto

I'd recommend not using those products or applicator
I'd recommend Cabots also
And I'd recommend using a pump sprayer, or brush or pads, to apply it


----------

